# Newegg.com Botchup Sends Several Core i7 'Demo Boxes' to Customers



## btarunr (Mar 6, 2010)

Newegg.com, one of America's leading online retailers of computer hardware and related sales, on its official Twitter page admitted to a botchup with one of its long-term partners that resulted in several customers who ordered Intel Core i7 processors receiving what it calls "Demo Boxes". These boxes probably are used to demonstrate what the boxes look like or weigh, or probably it's a case of "adulteration", forgery, and counterfeiting. Each of these so-called demo boxes contain a completely non-functional dummy of the processor, heatsink fan, and the instruction leaflet. When opened, the three don't really look like mockups, but when packed into the box, can easily pass off as the product. 

Newegg swung into action after several customers got back to it reporting "fake Core i7 920" chips. Many of them were taken aback when their $290 investment yielded a big chunk of plastic, and a slab of metal on which is strapped on the processor's IHS. The chunk of plastic is molded roughly to the shape of an HSF, and a sticker of the HSF's top was pasted, so it could be visible from the little window on the box that lets you see the HSF. Newegg said that it has acknowledged that a number of "demo boxes" were shipped, and that its staff is working directly with each of the affected customers to resolve the issue at the earliest. It kind of begs the question: where did so many so-called demo boxes come from, and why are there so many of them? 



 

 

 





Statement from Newegg:


> Newegg is aware of a shipping error that occurred with certain recent orders of the Intel Core i7-920 CPU. After investigating the issue internally it appears one of our long term partners mistakenly shipped a small number of demo boxes instead of functional units. Our customer service team has already begun proactively reaching out to the affected customers. In line with our commitment to ensure total customer satisfaction we are doing everything in our power to resolve the issue as soon as possible and with the least amount of inconvenience to our customers.



Image courtesy: Overclockers.com community members dreadrok, nix. Video by YouTube member publicstunt

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 6, 2010)

great marketing strategy


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Mar 6, 2010)

This is epic. I want one.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 6, 2010)

nice coverup attempt newegg, cause im sure intel makes marked + serial numbered "demo boxes" complete with fake cpus with fab labeling on them and coolers that look like they are carved out of polystyrene, lol plus the "booklet" that looks like some blank index cards stapled together.  This comes extremely close to topping the woodscrew fermi

*Edit* According to hardwarecanucks even the box it comes in is fake


----------



## mtosev (Mar 6, 2010)

lol. biggest fail in history


----------



## TVman (Mar 6, 2010)

newegg is fail


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 6, 2010)

looks like a cover up to me if it was a demo it wouldnt look like that and why have a fake cpu and fan


----------



## toyo (Mar 6, 2010)

I can answer to the "WTF is this ugly thing?" question about the cooler from the last pic: 

That is a piece of cheese, from my country, and Intel attached to it four legs for obvious reasons: the cheese has the CPU inside, and it can walk around the house and compute jobs, like flushing the WC or annoying your girlfriend with some questionable smell.
There is indeed a problem, Intel forgot to print the manual, and it contained instructions on how to melt the cheese if you decided the CPU would better suit your computer.

This is all part of the Intel campaign "Cheese is your friend; Say cheese!", which will be disclosed after the NDA is lifted.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 6, 2010)

lol surrealism.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2010)

its a cover up.

the threads on this showed very clearly the boxes have incredibly poor english - these are not intel demo boxes, but clear fakes designed to rip someone off.








Sochet? batch numbers for demo boxes?






I wont even go into how many typos this has


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its a cover up.
> 
> the threads on this showed very clearly the boxes have incredibly poor english - these are not intel demo boxes, but clear fakes designed to rip someone off.
> 
> ...



i love the fake hologram it's so authentic  

isn't that the stuff women wear as eye makeup


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> I wont even go into how many typos this has





Your comment brought up a memory of buying a discount CD drive at Frys once!!!

Insert tha cayday drave!   hahahahhahahha i noticed like everything was spelled wrong when i got home.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2010)

http://hardocp.com/article/2010/03/05/newegg_selling_fake_intel_cpus

There's apparently 300 counterfeit units (not just demo boxes) as well (which are the ones in the pictures and the YouTube video).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2010)

actually, i see why they made it the way they did. metal CPU, solid 'heatsink' and the pamphlet - so it would look the same if it was X-rayed in an airport. This may be a strong clue that the 'deception' occured overseas, or at least interstate from the warehouse they shipped from.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 6, 2010)

Does it overclock well???


----------



## btarunr (Mar 6, 2010)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Does it overclock well???



Yes, you can beat Kingpin with it. Just fling it at him.


----------



## HTC (Mar 6, 2010)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Does it overclock well???








You mean, like this?


----------



## cauby (Mar 6, 2010)

*F*pic *E*ail newegg!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> actually, i see why they made it the way they did. metal CPU, solid 'heatsink' and the pamphlet - so it would look the same if it was X-rayed in an airport. This may be a strong clue that the 'deception' occured overseas, or at least interstate from the warehouse they shipped from.



the german is perfect on this box....no Typos,and it sounds native... makes me wonder, if it has been produced here?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> the german is perfect on this box....no Typos,and it sounds native... makes me wonder, if it has been produced here?



interesting.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> interesting.



they use many "difficult" words, they are simply too complicated,"educated" to be used by anyone not native... "thermolösung" for example

this is 100% fake.... look how the cpus pcb is not even straight, it has curves!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> "thermolösung"


Sounds Korean.  Ya know, Kim Il Sung, Samsung, and the like.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Sounds Korean.  Ya know, Kim Il Sung, Samsung, and the like.



they dont know Ö 

EDIT: the english part looks like its a 1:1 translation of the german text


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2010)

Intel has nothing in Germany so I wonder how those counterfeit CPUs could get into the supply chain:
http://www.intel.com/pressroom/kits/manufacturing/manufacturing_qa.htm


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Intel has nothing in Germany so I wonder how those counterfeit CPUs could get into the supply chain:
> http://www.intel.com/pressroom/kits/manufacturing/manufacturing_qa.htm



private production, someone at newegg, who now has a nice stash of money... maybe one of their packers, is corrupt? the proc is not from intel, as far as i can tell
i bet, this hasnt to do with anything "official"

(the info on the intel side is from pre 2006, if i read correctly... just wanted to tell you that  )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2010)

They named D&H Distributing which is a North American company (Canada and USA).  That doesn't explain why German would be the native language on them though. 

Ah, there are Intel Jobs in Germany:  "Intel Germany includes design and development centers, sales and marketing support, and HR."


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They named D&H Distributing which is a North American company (Canada and USA).  That doesn't explain why German would be the native language on them though.
> 
> Ah, there are Intel Jobs in Germany:  "Intel Germany includes design and development centers, sales and marketing support, and HR."



maybe this company bought a batch of "fakes",or someone stole 300 pieces from their stock, and replaced them with this?

(amd has many fabs here, intel has none)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 6, 2010)

But why would Newegg get it from over 3,000 miles away?  Newegg/Intel are going to have fun tracking that down.  That's for sure.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> But why would Newegg get it from over 3,000 miles away?  Newegg/Intel are going to have fun tracking that down.  That's for sure.



maybe an employee went to their stocks at night, and replaced them, to sell them for himself?
i bet that will be one of the greater mysteries of the new time


----------



## OneCool (Mar 6, 2010)

This is truly hilarious!!!!!!!!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> But why would Newegg get it from over 3,000 miles away?  Newegg/Intel are going to have fun tracking that down.  That's for sure.



Who knows where along the supply chain these were swapped out.

Newegg just happens to be the one in the spotlight because they were the end of the chain, but really I don't see it as their fault.  The boxes look real enough, and if they came from the supplier that way, then it isn't a newegg issue.  A common packing worker probably isn't going to spot these fakes vs. the real thing.  They are moving so much product out the door, these boxes probably didn't spend more then 10 seconds in human hands at newegg.

As for the BS excuse that these were demo boxes, I don't believe it.  However, I don't blaim newegg for that either.  They aren't exactly going to say "Yeah, we shipped a bunch of counterfiet product to customers".  And for all we know, the demo box story comes from D&H and newegg is just passing it on to the customers.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 6, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> nice coverup attempt newegg, cause im sure intel makes marked + serial numbered "demo boxes" complete with fake cpus with fab labeling on them and coolers that look like they are carved out of polystyrene, lol plus the "booklet" that looks like some blank index cards stapled together.  This comes extremely close to topping the woodscrew fermi
> 
> *Edit* According to hardwarecanucks even the box it comes in is fake





TVman said:


> newegg is fail





Mussels said:


> its a cover up.
> 
> the threads on this showed very clearly the boxes have incredibly poor english - these are not intel demo boxes, but clear fakes designed to rip someone off.
> 
> ...





Velvet Wafer said:


> private production, someone at newegg, who now has a nice stash of money... maybe one of their packers, is corrupt? the proc is not from intel, as far as i can tell
> i bet, this hasnt to do with anything "official"
> 
> (the info on the intel side is from pre 2006, if i read correctly... just wanted to tell you that  )





Anyone here that saying New Egg is a failure is crazy and must not have ever delt with them. They are by far the most honest and straight forward company there is to deal with. If they said it was a mistake it most definitely was no question. They must have been duped and they for sure will make it right. I have noticed most of the people making these comment don't live in the USA or Canada and don't buy from them. I have never ever had them denied a return and 99 percent of the time they pay for the shipping back to them. I cannot think of any company ever that is more honest than they are and I don't defend retailers, and I have hundreds of transactions with them. They have won just about every business customer service award there is so stop with the slamming already.  This was clearly a mix up.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Anyone here that saying New Egg is a failure is crazy and must not have ever delt with them. They are by far the most honest and straight forward company there is to deal with. If they said it was a mistake it most definitely was no question. They must have been duped and they for sure will make it right. I have noticed most of the people making these comment don't live in the USA or Canada and don't buy from them. I have never ever had them denied a return and 99 percent of the time they pay for the shipping back to them. I cannot think of any company ever that is more honest than they are and I don't defend retailers, and I have hundreds of transactions with them. They have won just about every business customer service award there is so stop with the slamming already.



lol i dont even said a word about newegg. i stated, that somewhere on the way, someone exchanged these, without anyone noticing it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

trt740 said:


> okay but what you did say is nonsense.



lol? why? can you explain to me, why its nonsense?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 6, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol? why? can you explain to me, why its nonesense?



I'm not going to fight with you here and I deleted my post. You just don't know how that company works and people who don't do business with this company should reserve their comments. Thats all I'm going to say here. This company would lose money to keep a customer.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I'm not going to fight with you here and I deleted my post. You just don't know how that company works and people who don't do business with this company should reserve their comments. Thats all I'm going to say here. This company would lose money to keep a customer.



have you eaten something wrong? i dont believe my english is that bad, that you cant understand it to at least 30%?

why fighting? you sue me for things i didnt even said 

EDIT: we just talked of D&H Distributing,so why do you act up?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 6, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> have you eaten something wrong? i dont believe my english is that bad, that you cant understand it to at least 30%?
> 
> why fighting? you sue me for things i didnt even said
> 
> EDIT: we just talked of D&H Distributing,so why do you act up?



Have I eaten something wrong no I'm pretty sure I haven't but thx for asking enjoy your day . It does seem like your trying to provoke me but hey must be the coffee I just drank. O well time to move on.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 6, 2010)

ugggg errrrrrr hot damn that government man! Where is my real CPU? the mailman stole it? Hey easy TPU's mailman is a good guy! Well jumping Jehovah WHO is really Johnny?


----------



## trt740 (Mar 6, 2010)

now that sounds good.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 6, 2010)

I saw the original [H] thread when it was posted.  IM'd my buddy about it.  Funny as hell to see what was going on there


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 6, 2010)

well this may suck a little bit, but knowing Newegg these people are probably going to get there i7's for free now so there pretty lucky, or some sort of great deal


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 6, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Anyone here that saying New Egg is a failure is crazy and must not have ever delt with them. They are by far the most honest and straight forward company there is to deal with. If they said it was a mistake it most definitely was no question. They must have been duped and they for sure will make it right. I have noticed most of the people making these comment don't live in the USA or Canada and don't buy from them. I have never ever had them denied a return and 99 percent of the time they pay for the shipping back to them. I cannot think of any company ever that is more honest than they are and I don't defend retailers, and I have hundreds of transactions with them. They have won just about every business customer service award there is so stop with the slamming already.  This was clearly a mix up.



I love newegg but that dosnt change the fact that they are lying about it in an attempt to make it look better then it actually is.


----------



## Baum (Mar 6, 2010)

Hyper Treading LOL french is wrong....
Drejahresgarantie German is wrong too 
people lern how to write 

honestly does this happen more often these days?
i had that ages before with someone who used that here to gain something for the grey market

the cooler design is the same, they used 	polyurethane  foam for diy
it comes out of a pressured bottle and is used for insulation


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 6, 2010)

IMO Newegg is not lying.  They are just telling you what the vendor told them.  It could be a case of their vendor being duped.  A lot of orders are not hand shipped, it is, sometimes, an automated process and no one actually sees the item being package (except for the equipment) and not everyone who works in a warehouse knows what is actually in the box... they just ship it. Like, uh, right sku, right address, and matches order... Yep... Gone.  Sh*t happens and will probably happen again, if not to Newegg, then some other poor sap.

Newegg is great IMO and they seem to be making it right for the customers.  Just remember, they probably ship thousands of packages a week, if not, a day and, usually, all you will hear about is the ones that are fubared.


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 6, 2010)

I bet there is at least one person out there that tried to install that cpu.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I bet there is at least one person out there that tried to install that cpu.



I'll bet there are 5 that tried to install the HSF.


----------



## TIGR (Mar 6, 2010)

"*F*pic *E*ail newegg!," "newegg is fail," "biggest fail in history," some of these comments make me think TPU should start requiring people to verify they are 13 or over at registration.

Guess what, Newegg got taken. It happens. If you think you could run a company that goes through as much product as they do without ever getting some bad apples in there ... you're being naive about the world we live in.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I bet there is at least one person out there that tried to install that cpu.



ow... i dont believe that was good for their boards short all socket pins, and then power on


----------



## OneCool (Mar 6, 2010)

They just had this on a episode of Paranormal State.The guy built the rig and it POSTed.

Its running Ubuntu right now in their haunted house


----------



## Bundy (Mar 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its a cover up.
> 
> the threads on this showed very clearly the boxes have incredibly poor english - these are not intel demo boxes, but clear fakes designed to rip someone off.
> 
> ...



Just because the copy is poor doesn't make it a cover up. Many store displays are fully fake these days, I remember when Vista came out and the local store had "hundreds" of copies on display but only two to sell. A visit to a display home gives some clues as well. These days you can get fake LCD tv, fake microwave, fake leather lounge etc and there are companies who specialise in producing these items.

I'd say it was how Newegg called it, they accidently received display models. The poor quality of the copy is simply because it was done by a stage prop company, rather than Intel. 

I'd expect there may be thousands of these in existence, on the assumption that a significant proportion of retailers might want several.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 6, 2010)

A little OT but have you guys seen this?

http://www.neweggmall.com/


NO NO NO :shadedshu

Newegg = Walmart


----------



## niko084 (Mar 6, 2010)

mtosev said:


> lol. biggest fail in history



Biggest fail in history is what my sig is based on.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 6, 2010)

Bundy said:


> I'd say it was how Newegg called it, they accidently received display models. The poor quality of the copy is simply because it was done by a stage prop company, rather than Intel.
> 
> I'd expect there may be thousands of these in existence, on the assumption that a significant proportion of retailers might want several.



 I have yet to ever see a "display" model of a cpu complete with fake everything.  Theres a big difference between going to walmart and seeing a big cardboard tv inside a entertainment center display or an empty Vista display box....and a """"Display model""""" cpu detailed down to fake serials.  Who would need such a thing?  Computer stores wouldn't cause people could care less what the cpu looks like, and newegg sure as hell wouldn't cause its a warehouse based on-line retailer.  Point im trying to make is newegg is lying and im about 99.999999% sure that nowhere in the world is there official "display model" cpus floating around short of actual dead cpus being handed out by intel

Furthermore on all real display models, somewhere in bold lettering it would say somewhere along the lines of "For promotional use only" or "Display Model"...


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 6, 2010)

OneCool said:


> A little OT but have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://www.neweggmall.com/
> 
> ...



Where have you been, that is old news and most of the bigger companies have other sales outlets besides the computer and electronics lines.

Walmart is Walmart and Newegg is Newegg and Best Buy is Best Buy...so on...

It has nothing to do with the thread.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 6, 2010)

AAAA did I bash newegg to much for you.


Im sorry.Didnt mean to hurt your feelins


----------



## bogmali (Mar 6, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Anyone here that saying New Egg is a failure is crazy and must not have ever delt with them. They are by far the most honest and straight forward company there is to deal with. If they said it was a mistake it most definitely was no question. They must have been duped and they for sure will make it right. I have noticed most of the people making these comment don't live in the USA or Canada and don't buy from them. I have never ever had them denied a return and 99 percent of the time they pay for the shipping back to them. I cannot think of any company ever that is more honest than they are and I don't defend retailers, and I have hundreds of transactions with them. They have won just about every business customer service award there is so stop with the slamming already.  This was clearly a mix up.




+1 Newegg still gets my business. I don't fault them for this and I don't think it's a deliberate attempt to mislead and/or screw customers It is still their responsibility and they will do the right thing to fix this mess


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2010)

OneCool said:


> AAAA did I bash newegg to much for you.
> 
> 
> Im sorry.Didnt mean to hurt your feelins



This is flame baiting. Keep it up and you'll end up with an infraction.



bogmali said:


> +1 Newegg still gets my business. I don't fault them for this and I don't think it's a deliberate attempt to mislead and/or screw customers It is still their fault and they will do the right thing to fix this mess



Agreed. People are defending Newegg because they simply have the best customer service in the business, period. I rarely buy from them because I get slammed with taxes, but they are still my favorite etailer. This particular issue is just a raresituation that is bound to happen to the best of them at some point.


----------



## Bundy (Mar 6, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> I have yet to ever see a "display" model of a cpu complete with fake everything.  Theres a big difference between going to walmart and seeing a big cardboard tv inside a entertainment center display or an empty Vista display box....and a """"Display model""""" cpu detailed down to fake serials.  Who would need such a thing?  Computer stores wouldn't cause people could care less what the cpu looks like, and newegg sure as hell wouldn't cause its a warehouse based on-line retailer.  Point im trying to make is newegg is lying and im about 99.999999% sure that nowhere in the world is there official "display model" cpus floating around short of actual dead cpus being handed out by intel
> 
> Furthermore on all real display models, somewhere in bold lettering it would say somewhere along the lines of "For promotional use only" or "Display Model"...



I agree that there is no necessity for such details on a display model but that point alone does not eliminate the possibility that a stage prop company hasn't done this anyway. Why would they do this? To impress their client, whom I am guessing is Intel, not Newegg.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 6, 2010)

TVman said:


> newegg is fail



don't troll. 

I've never had a problem with newegg and I've been using them since 2006.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 6, 2010)

I seriously doubt newegg is intentionally lying.  At worst their PR department may be misinformed about what they are dealing with.  Before anyone claims they're 100 percent sure newegg is lying you may want to stop and think about what newegg has to gain by saying the items in question are display models they accidentally bought and shipped vs. forgeries that they accidentally bought and shipped.  Neither scenario looks any better than the other.  There is no reason to lie, they're just scrambling to explain a bad situation.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Polaris573 said:


> I seriously doubt newegg is intentionally lying.  At worst their PR department may be misinformed about what they are dealing with.  Before anyone claims they're 100 percent sure newegg is lying you may want to stop and think about what newegg has to gain by saying the items in question are display models they accidentally bought and shipped vs. forgeries that they accidentally bought and shipped.  Neither scenario looks any better than the other.  There is no reason to lie, they're just scrambling to explain a bad situation.



And in the end, it doesn't matter what reason they give, as long as they make the situation right.  They certainly didn't purposely send out fake units, and they are making the situation right with the customers, that is all that matters.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 7, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> And in the end, it doesn't matter what reason they give, as long as they make the situation right.  They certainly didn't purposely send out fake units, and they are making the situation right with the customers, that is all that matters.



Exactly.


----------



## fochkoph (Mar 7, 2010)

The "heatsink" almost looks like a stylized headcrab.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 7, 2010)

fochkoph said:


> The "heatsink" almost looks like a stylized headcrab.



intel core i7, half life 1 edition?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 7, 2010)

I get a feeling people wont be ordering a GF100 from newegg.. theyd end up with the "demo" PCB


----------



## OneCool (Mar 7, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I get a feeling people wont be ordering a GF100 from newegg.. theyd end up with the "demo" PCB




Wood Screw's and Hot Glue BLOW OUT SALE!!!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh so the core i7s are fake then, lmao!!!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 8, 2010)

its a conspiracy by AMD (secretly replacing i7s with chunks of foam so we can finally beat the i7s in benches)

I have had a few probs with newegg in the past however dont worry, Newegg is gonna hook up all the poor guys that got the fake stuff.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2010)

ya once they get the parts in and find out who was responsible for shipping the boxes out


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 8, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya once they get the parts in and find out who was responsible for shipping the boxes out



They'll leave that until after their customers are satisfied, that's simply how they work.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 8, 2010)

Newegg always makes the situation right.  Just tell them the problem, they correct it, they want your business.  If I ever buy a computer part, I buy from Newegg.  

This is a huge fuckup however, but I am guessing they will fix it.  Hope all you guys get legit chips.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2010)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Does it overclock well???



i bet it runs mad cool


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i bet it runs mad cool



i bet it doesnt go above room temp


----------



## Bundy (Mar 8, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i bet it runs mad cool





Mussels said:


> i bet it doesnt go above room temp



Put you two together and there are 30,000 posts. At least some of those posts were funnier than these.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 9, 2010)

maybe they try to lapping it to decrease temps, but they try it from other side and cool temps are 0c


----------



## Super XP (Mar 12, 2010)

NewEgg better give the guys that got the lemons some sort of freebie. This is nuts


----------

